# need a dvdo external scaler that will do 2.35.1 with a benq 2150st projector



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

i

need a dvdo external scaler that will do 2.35.1 aspect rato
with a benq 2150st projector
i want to connect the scaler to my panasonic ub900 4k player the benq 2150st only supports asper ratios up to 16.9 i want to use it onmy very large shermin williams painted wall the projector is short throw its wall mounted 9feet away i want aspect ratio 2.35.1 i also have a oled 65c8 tv i want to be able to use it on the tv as well what do you recommend to use thanks and do i need to use a software programme like zoomplayer to watch films in 2.35.1


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

You dont have to do anything to watch movies in 2.35:1. Just put the disk im the disc player and watch it. You will get 2.35:1 if that is the aspect of the movie. 2.35:1 movies are encoded as 16:9 format so every 2.35:1 movie plays fine on any projector or flat panel display. If you have a 2.35:1 SCREEN and you want the image to fill the screen, you will have to use zoom, shift, and focus to see eact screen format with constant image height on a 2.35:1 screen. Some (better) projectors with motorized shift, focus, and zoom have memories that can save those three parameters for different aspect ratios. If your projector does not have motorized focus, zoom, shift you wont have memories and would have to manually adjust for each aspect change. Using an anamorphic lens is expensive (the lenses would typically cost more than most Benq projectors) is massively inconvenient without memories and motorized focus, zoom, and shift.


----------

